# Unglaubliche politische Veränderungen in Cataclysm!



## Kryos (17. Mai 2010)

Folgendes gefunden:

Alliance:

Unhappy crowds are protesting Varian Wrynn's rule for unknown reasons. 
After this, Magni Bronzebeard foresees the Cataclysm, and consults the Elements in Old Ironforge for help. 
He sacrifices himself, and the elements transform him into a stone statue. 
The Elements bless the dwarven people, which explains the presence of dwarf shamans in Cataclysm.

Upon Magni's evident death, his daughter *Moira Bronzebeard returns to unite the Dark Iron and Bronzebeard dwarves *under Ironforge's banner. 
Sensing the the events in Ironforge will send a shock wave through the Alliance, *Varian Wrynn sends his assassins from the SI:7 to assassinate 
Moira Bronzebeard*. All we know is that they are successful.


Horde:

Displeased with Garrosh Hellscream's rise to power as the new Warchief of the Horde, Cairne Bloodhoof challenges the new leader to an honorable duel in his home kingdom, Thunder Bluff. Cairne dies in recovery from losing the duel, and Garrosh flees, fearing Horde rebellion. We learn through a quest that *Cairne Bloodhoof has fallen ill from a poison that the Grimtotems have been slipping into his drinks*. 

Garrosh leads Horde players in the re-taking of Thunder Bluff for the Horde. The Grimtotems battle bravely, and in the end, they fall.

We are unsure of the rest of the story, at this point.
--

*Das muss doch die Allianz spalten - wie können die Zwerge mit einem Menschen gemeinsam kämpfen der ihre Anführerin ermorden lässt... *


----------



## derchidori (17. Mai 2010)

Das klingt zwar cool, aber etwas sehr abenteuerlich... wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Kryos (17. Mai 2010)

derchidori schrieb:


> Das klingt zwar cool, aber etwas sehr abenteuerlich... wo hast du das denn her?



Alpha (Freund eines Freundes etc. bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Da ich es selber nicht persönlich gesehen habe sondern nur diese Schilderung bekam, ist es sicher auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Aber ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund der Quelle nicht zu vertrauen.


----------



## MarZ1 (17. Mai 2010)

sieht für mich plausibel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 interessante story und würde auch einiges erklären und ist keine "cairne ist doof, garrosh tötet ihn" lösung geworden^^

aus ally sicht kann ich zur dargelegten story nicht sonderlich was beitragen, aber das würde auch erklären wieso old ironforge überarbeitet wurde und macht dies wohl endlich normal betrettbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (17. Mai 2010)

klingt stellenweise echt cool, aber so einen keil in die allianz zu treiben ist doch mehr als unnötig. obwohl... die horde ist ja auch dabei sich zu spalten... man bin ich froh, dass ich menschen spiele, bei denen ist kein anführer tot oder garrosh.


----------



## Dranay (17. Mai 2010)

Na das kann ja lustig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (17. Mai 2010)

Sollte das stimmen würde sich mir die Frage aufdrängen was Blizz davon hat sowohl Allianz als auch Horde so zu spalten. Dass Moira die Tochter von Magni ist und gleichzeitig die Mutter eines Kindes, dessen Vater Dagran Taurissan (Schreibart so oder ähnlich) ist wissen alle die die Schwarzfelstiefenq gemacht haben. Dass Varian sie einfach so ermorden lässt finde ich eigentlich sehr schade, ok das Magni sich opfert finde ich noch schlimmer, aber fassen wir mal zusammen: Die Untoten stehen unter strenger Bewachung der Orcs -> kein Vertrauen wegen Putsch von Varimatras, gleichzeitig verlieren sie ihren bisher einzigen Grund mit der Horde zusammenzuarbeiten (Tod von Arthas aka Lichkönig) Die Trolle erhalten ihre eigene Stadt was die Nähe zwischen Orcs und Trollen ein wenig verringert. Die Tauren, ob nun mit Einwirkung von aussen oder nicht, verlieren ihren Anführer durch den neuen Anführer der Orcs.
In der Allianz vereinen sich die 3 Zwergenfraktionen Wildhammer, Bronzebart, und Dunkeleisen (Wildhammerzwerge sollen ja die Allianz im neuen bg vertreten) nehmen aber gleichzeitig Abstand von den Menschen. Die Gnome bekommen ihre eigenen Hauptstadt zurück und entfernen sich ein wenig von den Zwergen(aber mal ehrlich, sind wir darüber nicht froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

(Ich habe hier ein wenig 2+2 zusammen gezählt und für mich logische Konsequenzen aus vorhandenen Informationen gezogen)

Ich würde mich also fragen wieso Blizz die 2 Fraktionen so auseinander bringen will wenn doch Todesschwinge ganz Azoroth bedroht. An sich freue ich mich auf Cata von den Geschichten her

Magni Bronzebart R.I.P.


----------



## merc91 (17. Mai 2010)

wahnsinns neuigkeiten hier die auch höchst interessant sind. kann cata kaum noch abwarten.

aber ich bitte dich in deiner threadüberschrift nicht so viel zu verraten oder zumindest eine spoilerwarnung hinzuzufügen


----------



## SirBurns (17. Mai 2010)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hinter dem ganzen Deathwing steckt!

Es wäre nicht das Erste mal das er versucht Bündnise zu Unterwandern und zu sprengen.
Für Death wäre nichts leichter, als sich in einen Menschen verwandeln, um so Unruhe zu stiften.

Schon komisch das Varian auf einmal ein Freund der Horde wird.

MfG


----------



## lord just (17. Mai 2010)

SirBurns schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn hinter dem ganzen Deathwing steckt!
> 
> Es wäre nicht das Erste mal das er versucht Bündnise zu Unterwandern und zu sprengen.
> Für Death wäre nichts leichter, als sich in einen Menschen verwandeln, um so Unruhe zu stiften.
> ...



das varian sich ändert merkt man meiner meinung nach schon. am anfang von wotlk hat man sehr stark gespürt, dass er die horde und insbesondere die orcs hasst. jetzt gegen ende merkt man aber zunehmend, dass varian erkennt, dass die horde sich geändert hat und das er langsam die horde respektiert.

die oben genannten entwicklungen passen dann ganz gut um eine vereinigung von horde und allianz zu verhindern, da ja anscheinend beide genug damit zu tun haben ihre eigenen bündnisse zusammen zu halten.

ansonsten denke ich dass die oben genannten entwicklungen sehr plausibel klingen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (17. Mai 2010)

Ich will nich das Cairne stirbt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bester Held der Horde ! Noch vor Thrall.

Garrosh is einfach ein Volltrottel kann man da net jmd anderen als Kriegshäuptling nehmen ?


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. Mai 2010)

mmh diese geschicht bei der allianz steh ich zur zeit noch skeptisch egenüber weil einfahc nirgens auch nur die geringsten hinweise seitens blizz dazu gibt. das die wildhammerzwerge rrecht dicke mit der allianzwerden war zuerwarten da schon zahlreiche vermutungen gekommen sin das über sie das schamanentum zu den zwergen kommt ansonste gibs keine hinweise das acuh die dunkeleisenzwerge sich der allianzannähern sollten ( mein damit auch das sie sich den bronzbartzwergen annähern) insbesondere da die dunkeleisenzwerge relativ dicke mit ragi sind un der in catalysm zu den erklärten feidnen zählt

dazu kommt wieso bei zeus fettem arsch soll varian  moira umnieten lassen?? er hat zwar selbst schon einige dunkeleisenschädel gespallten allerdings ist ihm auch klar das falls die dunkeleisenzwerge sie über die bronzbart der allianz anschlissen sollten das eine nicht zu verachtende stärkung der truppen sein dürfte wodurch falls die horde nen offennen krieg gegen die allianz startensollte oder anders rum er nen weiteren vorteil hat  insgesammt sag ich deswegen ich ahlte die geschichte das magni zu stein wird und moira druff geht fürnen troll


----------



## Kryos (17. Mai 2010)

Sicher zieht Deathwing viele Fäden wie bereits gesagt, dafür sind die Drachen berüchtigt und an Onyxia haben wir ja schon gesehen, dass sie es bis in die Königsberaterränge schaffen.

Es könnte zusätzlich eine Vorbereitung auf eine Dreiteilung der Parteien im Spiel sein. Also das nicht zwei Seiten Horde<>Allianz sich bekämpfen sondern sich eine dritte Fraktion formiert. Im Addon nach Cataclysm könnte man dann in diese auch neue Rassen einfügen die sonst weder zur Allianz noch zur Horde gepasst hätte. MMOs mit drei Fraktionen sind auch im Bereich open World PVP interessanter (Stichworte: Bündnisse und Verrat).

 Blizzard muss das Spiel ja für die nächsten 5 Jahre interessant gestalten. Seit der Lichking besiegt ist, sind wir von der Story auch mit Warcraft3:Frozen Throne durch und alles was danach kommt ist endlich nicht mehr im selbst geschaffenen Korsett des alten RTS gebunden.


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Ich will nich das Cairne stirbt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das leben ( auch in wow) ist kein ponyhof^^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> das leben ( auch in wow) ist kein ponyhof^^



jo, aber man merkt dass das spiel ernster wird. was aber auch gut ist den neuen orgrimmar style find ich richtig gut.


----------



## star-fire (17. Mai 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Ich will nich das Cairne stirbt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Garrosh is irgendein wilder Volltrottel der gesamt unvernünftg und das Gegenteil von weise ist...
Will Thrall zurück!


----------



## Zodttd (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn lady Jaina Proudmoore jetzt eine Affäre mit dem König von IF beginnt können wir die Könige der Allianz bei Britt anmelden!


----------



## JustBen (17. Mai 2010)

die dreiteilung halte auch ich für einen interessanten gedanken.

andereseits kann es bei garrosh auch sein, dass er grade aufgebaut wird um in die fußstapfen seines vaters zu treten.


----------



## Liberiana (17. Mai 2010)

Kryos schrieb:


> *Varian Wrynn sends his assassins from the SI:7 to assassinate **Moira Bronzebeard*



Was Jaina wohl dazu sagen würde, die Gutmütigkeit in Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mlithim (17. Mai 2010)

also das mit cairne hab ich auch schon gehört das er (leider) stirbt.

aber das mit warian ist schon sehr krass...

ich hoffe nur das blizz die story jetzt nicht verkackt und sie mit zu vielen spielereien ruiniert...


----------



## gamer-1 (17. Mai 2010)

Meiner meinung nach wird das definitiv der Beginn einer neuen Story sein , Garrosh wurde schon mit Wotlk sehr desympathisiert , welches nicht davon zeugt das er der geborene Protagonist für eine Storyline innerhalb der Horde darstellt


----------



## Testare (17. Mai 2010)

WENN das so stimmt sehe ich es als Vorstufe für... genau, 3 große Fraktionen. Nicht mehr nur Horde und Allianz, sondern evtl noch "freie Völker" - ab dem Addon nach Cata


----------



## Wiikend (17. Mai 2010)

allianz spaltet sich horde spaltet sich... 4 fraktionen die wahre allianz/horde und die "Verräter"....ne mal ehrlich das wird sich einkriiegen es ist ja immernoch die Alpha ;D


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. Mai 2010)

Wird ja ganz schön bunt in Cata, was ich sehr begrüße =)
wobei ich mich frage, wieso nicht Sauerfang der viel erfahrener ist und seit längerer Zeit ein teil der Horde ist.


----------



## Liberiana (17. Mai 2010)

> WENN das so stimmt sehe ich es als Vorstufe für... genau, 3 große Fraktionen. Nicht mehr nur Horde und Allianz, sondern evtl noch "freie Völker" - ab dem Addon nach Cata



"Freie Völker" gibt es ja im Moment schon, u.a. die Goblins bei Ratschet / Gadgetzan. Wenn du "Freie spielbare Völker"
meinst, glaube ich nicht, dass sowas kommen wird...

Solche Völker, wenn sie sowohl mit der Allianz als auch mit der Horde können, würde jeder spielen, denn, warum auf eine Seite festlegen?

Ausserdem müsste Blizzard 6 neue Völker einführen, einfach ein Volk von einer Fraktion wegnehmen geht nicht aufgrund von:
-Gilde
-Freunden
-Spielsituation
-etc


----------



## Hakkenbart (17. Mai 2010)

aber iwie auf ally seite muss auch was passieren ^^ 
weil iwie passiert was auf der einen seite was passiert auch auf der anderen seite so etwas ähnliches hm ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Mai 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> "Freie Völker" gibt es ja im Moment schon, u.a. die Goblins bei Ratschet / Gadgetzan. Wenn du "Freie spielbare Völker"
> meinst, glaube ich nicht, dass sowas kommen wird...
> 
> Solche Völker, wenn sie sowohl mit der Allianz als auch mit der Horde können, würde jeder spielen, denn, warum auf eine Seite festlegen?
> ...



Wollte auch noch hinzufügen:
Blizzard müsste Schlachtfelder verändern und sie nicht zur Lore passen (z.b av kann man keine Freien Völker reinlassen da es keinen Sinn ergibt)


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Wollte auch noch hinzufügen:
> Blizzard müsste Schlachtfelder verändern und sie nicht zur Lore passen (z.b av kann man keine Freien Völker reinlassen da es keinen Sinn ergibt)



Wie? Wenn man was ändern will muss man Existentes verändern? Schockierend!


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Mai 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> klingt stellenweise echt cool, aber so einen keil in die allianz zu treiben ist doch mehr als unnötig. obwohl... die horde ist ja auch dabei sich zu spalten... man bin ich froh, dass ich menschen spiele, bei denen ist kein anführer tot oder garrosh.




dafür is euer anführer nen ghettoboy der mit allem und jeden was kein Alli is streit anfängt (so wie garosh halt bloß das der menschenheini aussieht wie ein sajajin.)^^


----------



## Ephorion (18. Mai 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> man bin ich froh, dass ich menschen spiele, bei denen ist kein anführer tot oder garrosh.




(:   und Varian kommt mir wie ein Geisteskranker Freak, der in seiner Kindheit oftmals mit hinter einen Busch mitgenommen wurde, vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btT: Man wird die ganze Story noch früh genug erfahren!

so far

mfg
Ephorion


----------



## Regrubrov (18. Mai 2010)

Naja, tönt schön und spannend, dennoch bin ich etwas skeptisch dem Geschichtchen gegenüber.
Der TE sagt er habe das von eines Freundes Freund xD Vielleicht auch nur ein guter Dichter? 
Wer weiss, einige Dinge hab ich zwar auch schon vorhin gehört z.B. das mit Cairne.


----------



## KingNothing22 (18. Mai 2010)

irgendwie, und ich weiß jetzt werd ich gleich geflamed, würde das ganze so aussehn als ob mit cata der boden für eine dritte fraktion geebnet wird...

-untote im streit mit garrosh
-tauren im streit mit garrosh

-zwerge im streit mit varian
-gnome dann wahrscheinlich auch


also entweder spalten sich allianz und horde im add-on nach cataclysm oder das "finale" von cata führt dazu, dass garrosh und varian gestürzt werden...vielleicht ein cooles event wo man die anführer stürzen muss...vielleicht in einem geilen bosskampf....*sabber* ich kanns echt bald nicht mehr erwarten xD


----------



## Typhis85 (18. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> -untote im streit mit garrosh




Es heisst zum Teufel nochmal "VERLASSENE" ... man sagt ja auch nicht 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-"xxxUntotexxx" im streit mit Lebenden
-Lebende im streit mit Lebenden
-Lebende im streit mit Lebende
-Lebende dann wahrscheinlich auch[/font]
"

my little two cents!


----------



## bloodstained (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn man Vermutungen vermischt mit dem was geflüstert wird und das auch noch in englisch schreibt findet man im nu einige Anhänger, welche die Geschichte auch noch glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...übrigens Arthas wird von Jaina wiederbelebt, da sie sich seid längeren mit okkulten Zaubern beschäftigt hat und wird neuer König der Menschen,der Verlassenen,der Gnome und der Tauren.*hust*hat der Freund eines Schwagers einer Freundin von der Arbeitskollegin eines freundes erzählt.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (18. Mai 2010)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> ansonste gibs keine hinweise das acuh die dunkeleisenzwerge sich der allianzannähern sollten ( mein damit auch das sie sich den bronzbartzwergen annähern) insbesondere da die dunkeleisenzwerge relativ dicke mit ragi sind un der in catalysm zu den erklärten feidnen zählt



Naja gesicherete Informationen gibt es nicht aber Moira ist ja schliesslich die Mutter eines Brozebart/Dunkeleisenzwerg-Baby (Zumindest war sie am Ende der Brdqreihe Schwanger von dem Herrscher der Schwarzfelsnation, einem Dunkeleisenzwerg.
Wenn sich also Magni opfert um den Zwergen die Möglichkeiten des Schamanismus zu eröffnen und Moira umgebracht wird müsste dieses Kind den Thron besteigen, vielleicht wird daraus eine ähnliche Situation wie in Sw bevor Varian zurückkehrte also das das Kind offiziell König wird aber ein anderer das Königreich repräsentiert, wobei ich einmal Muradin Bronzebart in den Topf werfe da Brann ja wieder in Uldum vorkommen wird und er seine Rechnung mit Arthas beglichen hat.


----------



## Dreidan (18. Mai 2010)

Ephorion schrieb:


> (: und Varian kommt mir wie ein Geisteskranker Freak, der in seiner Kindheit oftmals mit hinter einen Busch mitgenommen wurde, vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gut, dass du dich auskennst.

Ja Varian wurde nachdem sein Vater vor seinen Augen von einem Orc getötet wurde gefangen genommen und musste in den Arenen der Orcs kämpfen. Klar, dass der jetzt einen an der Klatsche hat. Aber Garrosh ist ja wohl der läächerlichste Orc von allen. Wenn ich da so an die BC Zeit denke, wo er in Nagrand als verängstigtes Weichei rumgehangen hat, ständig Angst davor hatte, wie sein Vater zu werden. Aber auf einmal spielt er den Kriegstreiber und streitet rum wo er nur kann.


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2010)

Regrubrov schrieb:


> Naja, tönt schön und spannend, dennoch bin ich etwas skeptisch dem Geschichtchen gegenüber.
> Der TE sagt er habe das von eines Freundes Freund xD Vielleicht auch nur ein guter Dichter?
> Wer weiss, einige Dinge hab ich zwar auch schon vorhin gehört z.B. das mit Cairne.



Hab bischen nachgefragt. Also die Quelle ist einer von Nihilum und in deren Leak IRC Channel wurde das von denen geschrieben. Von daher denke ist ist die Sache legitim. MMO-Champion wurde ja eh mmowned...


----------



## StCuthbert (18. Mai 2010)

-The people of stormwind hate Wrynn right now. They think that he deliberately taunted Deathwing out of hiding with Onyxia's head. Most of them believe that he's a bloodthirsty moron.

-Most of the sh*t really goes down in Ironforge though. I don't have nearly as many details as on the horde version, but Magni is afraid that earthquakes are going to destroy the city. He decides he's going to open up Old Ironforge and try to commune with the earth spirits there, despite a Wildhammer shaman envoy telling him that he won't be able to handle it. He botches the ritual and ends up permanently turned to stone.

-Moira returns. With dark iron heir in tow, and all the dark irons that escaped Blackrock. Wildhammers also converge on the city fearing a half dark iron on the throne. Massive, massive civil war in the streets. Wrynn leads some adventurers in and kills Moira and sets up a council of leaders with one from each clan to hold power until her child grows up. The dwarves agree to this, but they and the gnomes are f*cking enraged at Wrynn for meddling in the affairs of another kingdom like that, paranoid that he's going to turn into a tyrant.

-Basically everyone hates Wrynn. Dwarves and gnomes are fearful of him not respecting boundries. Humans think that while he worked in Northrend he'll never make a good standing king. Genn Graymane tells him that he acts like an orc. It's some pretty intense political sh*t compared to the horde, where people are like "well, Garrosh admits he was an idiot and is manning up, plus he's winning us shitloads of territory, so he's cool."







Stand so auf MMOChampion und ist angeblich aus 4chan.


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2010)

Sie sollten Jaina zur neuen Anführerin der Allianz machen. Sie ist eine Diplomatin und hat gute Beziehungen zur Horde über Thrall. Die Story ist jedenfalls endlich mal wieder bischen spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> Wenn man Vermutungen vermischt mit dem was geflüstert wird und das auch noch in englisch schreibt findet man im nu einige Anhänger, welche die Geschichte auch noch glauben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was willst du damit sagen? 

Das es nicht bestätigt ist? Wissen alle.

Das spekulieren keinen Spaß macht? Dir vielleicht, anderen macht es Spaß.

Wegen mir können viel mehr Gerüchte über Cata oder allgemein Story auftauchen. Darüber diskutieren und spekulieren ist 1000 mal interessanter, als welcher Raid wann wo wie warum einen dämlichen Boss gelegt hat.


----------



## Morfelpotz (18. Mai 2010)

> -The people of stormwind hate Wrynn right now. They think that he deliberately taunted Deathwing out of hiding with Onyxia's head. Most of them believe that he's a bloodthirsty moron.
> 
> -Most of the sh*t really goes down in Ironforge though. I don't have nearly as many details as on the horde version, but Magni is afraid that earthquakes are going to destroy the city. He decides he's going to open up Old Ironforge and try to commune with the earth spirits there, despite a Wildhammer shaman envoy telling him that he won't be able to handle it. He botches the ritual and ends up permanently turned to stone.
> 
> ...




und DAS klingt mal pervers goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (18. Mai 2010)

Testare schrieb:


> WENN das so stimmt sehe ich es als Vorstufe für... genau, 3 große Fraktionen. Nicht mehr nur Horde und Allianz, sondern evtl noch "freie Völker" - ab dem Addon nach Cata



so etwas hab ich mir schon mal überlegt. Nicht unbedingt *freie Völker* sondern zB Renegaden der Horde und Allianz. Während die beiden Fraktionen in Cata eher den Kriegerischen weg gehen gibt es ja immer noch viele wichtigen Personen auf beiden seiten die Frieden bzw einen Waffenstillstand wollen.





Möglich wäre das Thrall wieder Kriegshäuptling wird weil es immer noch Orks oder andere Horde Mitglieder die auf seiner seite und ihm weiter treu ergeben sind , Jaina schließt sich auch an und mit ihr auch viele Sympathisanten bei der Allianz.




Nagut wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das nur Wunsch denken weil ich Garrosh nicht leiden kann -.- wäre aber cool ^^


----------



## Mr. Morizon (18. Mai 2010)

MMO champ quotet 4chan?? Alles klar, succesful troll is succesful.


----------



## StCuthbert (18. Mai 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> MMO champ quotet 4chan?? Alles klar, succesful troll is succesful.



Nicht die Betreiber der Seite, nur ein Nutzer der dortigen Foren.

Ein nettes Gerücht halt, bei dem jeder selbst entscheiden kann, für wie "unglaublich" er diese Veränderungen hält. Falls es ein fake sein sollte, ist es doch zumindest nett ausgedacht, oder?


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2010)

naja in wenigen Tagen wenn die reguläre Beta startet (in den letzten Patchnotes heißt das Ding was läuft übrigens bereits Families & Friends Beta) wird das eh rauskommen.


----------



## The Paladin (18. Mai 2010)

Jaina als Anführerin der Allianz ist schlecht, sie mag ja einen guten Draht zur Horde zu haben. Aber genau das würde WoW zerstören, wenn es keinen Streit zwischen Allianz/Horde gibt, gäbe es nur reines PvE, und selbst das wäre schlecht weil alles so Freidlich ist. 

Denkbarer wäre es so: Die Horde und Allianz haben ihre inneren Probleme, es könnte genau so etwas sein wie bei den Aldor und den Sehern. Man wählt sich eine Seite (Königstreue/Nicht ganz so Königstreue ^^) (Horde: Garrosh´s Anhänger/Thrall Anhänger). 

Vorteile: Allianz/Horde spalten sich nicht komplett und die Lore bleibt
Jede Seite hat Ihre eigenen Vorteile + Achievment wenn man es bei beiden Seiten auf Ehrfürchtig geschafft hat.

Nachteile: Ich sehe da keine Nachteile außer elend langes Ruf-Farmen

Ihr habt es zuerst von mir gehört, es ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, ich habe aber irgendwo gelesen das die bei Blizzard die Aldor/Seher und Orakel/Wildherzen ziemlich gzt ankamen und die mehr von sowas wollen. Quelle, WoW Magazin mit allen Karten + Levelguide (Stand: Patch 3.1)

My BIG two cents ^^


----------



## huladai (18. Mai 2010)

klingt alles wirklich sehr spannend.
muss nur dann rechtzeitig anfangen, die gute alte warcraft kampagne nochmal durchzuspielen, damit ich story technisch auch alles verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (19. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jaina als Anführerin der Allianz ist schlecht, sie mag ja einen guten Draht zur Horde zu haben. Aber genau das würde WoW zerstören, wenn es keinen Streit zwischen Allianz/Horde gibt, gäbe es nur reines PvE, und selbst das wäre schlecht weil alles so Freidlich ist.
> 
> Denkbarer wäre es so: Die Horde und Allianz haben ihre inneren Probleme, es könnte genau so etwas sein wie bei den Aldor und den Sehern. Man wählt sich eine Seite (Königstreue/Nicht ganz so Königstreue ^^) (Horde: Garrosh´s Anhänger/Thrall Anhänger).
> 
> ...



DAS hört sich natürlich auch nicht schlecht an^^


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2010)

Und wo bleibt die USA bei dem ganzen?


----------



## Mograin (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirt heißt das das Varian seine SI:7 Spione beauftragt Bronzebarts tochter zu ermorden ich dachte menschen und zwerge haben einen gute drath zu einandere und wegen magnis tot müsste dann ich Muradin oder Bran die fürung über die zwerge übernehmen? naja ich warte bis cataclysm^^


----------



## TheGui (19. Mai 2010)

Die Tochter is ja abgehauen und zu den Dunkeleisenzwergen übergelaufen.. hat sich btw vom ollen Dunkeleisen Zwergenkönig schwängern lassen


----------



## pirmin93 (19. Mai 2010)

wieso wollte varian magnis tochter töten lassen? o.O


----------



## Soldus (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Zwerge sich zu dritt verbünden und gegen den Rest der Allianz verbünden, werde ich an vorderster Front sein und bis zum Tode kämpfen!
Dwarfs FTW!!!!!!
Dass Magni stirbt find ich eigentlich schade, aber es ist eine plausible Erklärung warum auf einmal Zwerg-Schamanen verfügbar sind.
Naja was die Horde betrifft ist mir eigentlich alles egal, aber warum zum Geier wird Moira umgebracht? So ein Zwergenbündnis ist doch eigentlich was gutes, und die Bierbrauergewerkschaft ist sicherlich auch glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es eine dritte, rebellierende Fraktion gäbe, würde ich, glaube ich, mich der anschließen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StCuthbert (19. Mai 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> wieso wollte varian magnis tochter töten lassen? o.O



Moira Bronzebart=Geliebte von Thaurissan
Thaurissan=Anführer der Dunkeleisenzwerge
Dunkeleisenzwerge=haben Ragnaros befreit (aus einem Gefängnis der Titanen)
Ragnaros=Diener der Alten Götter
Alte Götter=töten wir alle immer wieder gerne


----------



## shade69 (19. Mai 2010)

Für mich hört sich das stark danach an langfristig die Fraktionstrennung abzuschaffen, Server und Fraktionsübergreifend chatten ist ja schon angekündigt. An Serverübergreiffenden Raids soll gearbeitet werden. Langfristig würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die Serverbindung auch noch abgeschafft wird. Viele Server sind in desolatem Zustand und das lässt viele Kunden abspringen.
Im PVP währen Konstellationen denkbar wie Aldor/Seher denkbar nach den oben genannten Mustern. Mich würde es freuen, das Server-Welt-Gefühl und die damit verbundene Fraktionsrivalität ist bei mir eh schon lange verloren gegangen...


----------



## kneubi (19. Mai 2010)

Ich will Classic zurück! Damals war das Servergefühl noch da und man kannte seine Gegner im AV^^. Das Stundenlange geklopfe zwischen Tarensmühle und Süderstadte fehlt mir auch.... sfz.

Ich lass diese Fraktionsstreitereien auf mich zu kommen. Was bei den Zwergen passiert, würde ich eher sagen dass Muradin, Magnis platz einnimmt und die Zwerge die in den Sturmgipfeln leben somit an die Allianz bindet^^.

Muradin ist ja sozusagen schon ein König.

PS; ich komme von einem RP-PvE Server ;-) Damals war das ziemlich episch diese Schlachten im Vorgebirge des Hügellands und wurde im RP richtig ausgelebt, zumindest auf alliseite.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (19. Mai 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Sollte das stimmen würde sich mir die Frage aufdrängen was Blizz davon hat sowohl Allianz als auch Horde so zu spalten.



Ich würde sagen.. Ideen für ein paar interessante Questreihen, einerseits welche, wo die sterben und andererseits welche, wo man ihr Vertrauen zurückgewinnen muss . ^^


----------



## Shaila (19. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe auch keinen logischen Grund dafür, warum Varian einfach seine Agenten auf Moira losschicken sollte. Wieso sollte er ein so altes Bündniss einfach so aufgeben ? Was hätte das für einen Sinn ? So wirklich viel hatte Varian nicht wirklich mit den Dunkeleisenzwergen zu tun. Er sollte sie ehr als Verstärkung für die Streitkräfte sehen.

Der nächste fragliche Punkt ist, wie die Zwergenfraktionen einfach mal eben so die Feindseeligkeiten niederlegen. Die einzig logischer Erklärung für mich wäre, dass dies kein Bündniss von 3 Zwergenfraktionen wird, sondern eine Übernahme durch die Dunkeleisenzwerge. Doch wo stecken wir dann die Wildhammerzwerge hin ? Und wieso sich Magni opfert habe ich auch nicht verstanden.

Alles in Allem sehr unglaubwürdig. Ich denke es ist ein FAKE.


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen logischen Grund dafür, warum Varian einfach seine Agenten auf Moira losschicken sollte. Wieso sollte er ein so altes Bündniss einfach so aufgeben ? Was hätte das für einen Sinn ? So wirklich viel hatte Varian nicht wirklich mit den Dunkeleisenzwergen zu tun. Er sollte sie ehr als Verstärkung für die Streitkräfte sehen.
> 
> Der nächste fragliche Punkt ist, wie die Zwergenfraktionen einfach mal eben so die Feindseeligkeiten niederlegen. Die einzig logischer Erklärung für mich wäre, dass dies kein Bündniss von 3 Zwergenfraktionen wird, sondern eine Übernahme durch die Dunkeleisenzwerge. Doch wo stecken wir dann die Wildhammerzwerge hin ? Und wieso sich Magni opfert habe ich auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Alles in Allem sehr unglaubwürdig. Ich denke es ist ein FAKE.



Keinen logischen Grund? Wenn Magni hopps geht ist seine Tochter oder ihr Kind dann Königin bzw König von Ironforge. und da der Papa ( Thaurissan) der Anführer der Dark Iron Zwerge ist kannste dir wohl ausmalen was dann da lustiges abgeht.


Edit : Dann wären die Dark Iron Zwerge die neuen Herrscher von Ironforge, das was im Krieg der 3 Hämmer verhindert wurde würde dann eintreffen. Und da Raggi auch wieder mit dabei ist u der wieder bloss seine Bonbons auswerfen müsste damit ihm die Dark Iron Zwerge wieder hinterherlatschen u dienen usw, macht so ein Mord dann doch Sinn für die gesamte Allianz.


----------



## Shaila (19. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Keinen logischen Grund? Wenn Magni hopps geht ist seine Tochter oder ihr Kind dann Königin bzw König von Ironforge. und da der Papa ( Thaurissan) der Anführer der Dark Iron Zwerge ist kannste dir wohl ausmalen was dann da lustiges abgeht.
> 
> 
> Edit : Dann wären die Dark Iron Zwerge die neuen Herrscher von Ironforge, das was im Krieg der 3 Hämmer verhindert wurde würde dann eintreffen. Und da Raggi auch wieder mit dabei ist u der wieder bloss seine Bonbons auswerfen müsste damit ihm die Dark Iron Zwerge wieder hinterherlatschen u dienen usw, macht so ein Mord dann doch Sinn für die gesamte Allianz.



Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, WIESO Magni stirbt. Wenn du mir einen guten Grund liefern kannst dafür, dann könnte deine Behauptung stimmen.


----------



## -Migu- (19. Mai 2010)

Garrosh 4 Warchief!!! Ich mag diesen Typen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Varian hingegen ist ein möchtegern, wieso lässt der eine Frau töten,... so arm, aber eben, Ally ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht, WIESO Magni stirbt. Wenn du mir einen guten Grund liefern kannst dafür, dann könnte deine Behauptung stimmen.



Steht doch im Ersten Post. Er ruft die Elemente an und opfert sich wahrscheinlich für ihre Hilfe selber ( Wird zu Stein).


Edit:
 After this, Magni Bronzebeard foresees the Cataclysm, and consults the Elements in Old Ironforge for help. 
He sacrifices himself, and the elements transform him into a stone statue. 
The Elements bless the dwarven people, which explains the presence of dwarf shamans in Cataclysm.


----------



## Mograin (19. Mai 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jaina als Anführerin der Allianz ist schlecht, sie mag ja einen guten Draht zur Horde zu haben. Aber genau das würde WoW zerstören, wenn es keinen Streit zwischen Allianz/Horde gibt, gäbe es nur reines PvE, und selbst das wäre schlecht weil alles so Freidlich ist.
> 
> Denkbarer wäre es so: Die Horde und Allianz haben ihre inneren Probleme, es könnte genau so etwas sein wie bei den Aldor und den Sehern. Man wählt sich eine Seite (Königstreue/Nicht ganz so Königstreue ^^) (Horde: Garrosh´s Anhänger/Thrall Anhänger).
> 
> ...



Ich Glaube Jaina wird nicht die anführerin der Allianz wird 1.sie gehört mehr zu den Kirin Tor 2. ich habe gehört das nur ein KÖNIG der oberanführer der Allianz sein darf(ob das wahr ist weiß ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shaila (19. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Steht doch im Ersten Post. Er ruft die Elemente an und opfert sich wahrscheinlich für ihre Hilfe selber ( Wird zu Stein).
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Das ist für mich keine Erklärung. Für welche Hilfe genau ruft er sie denn ? Er opfert sich bestimmt nicht einfach mal so, weil er Hilfe brauch Ironforge sauber zu machen. Das klingt für mich alles sehr unglaubwürdig.

P.S.: und ich denke nicht, dass die Elemente da groß helfen können. Er weiss doch überhaupt nicht ob Ironforge betroffen ist. Und überhaupt, er sieht das einfach mal so vorraus. Naja...


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich keine Erklärung. Für welche Hilfe genau ruft er sie denn ? Er opfert sich bestimmt nicht einfach mal so, weil er Hilfe brauch Ironforge sauber zu machen. Das klingt für mich alles sehr unglaubwürdig.



Wo is das net erklärbar. Magni sieht den Cataclysm vorraus, exploitet sich nach Old IF, und ruft die Elementare um Hilfe bei der Katastrophe an um sein Volk dagegen zu wappnen, sie hören auf seinen Wunsch und segnen sein Volk dafür mit dem ganzen Schamanismus tamtam, und für diesen Wunsch wird er halt zu Stein.

Im Großen u ganzen will er halt nur sein Volk schützen oder wappnen um gegen Deathwings Zirkus zu bestehen.

Edit: Und da Magni dann als Statue in irgendeinem Vorgarten Moos ansetzt und somit IF keinen König mehr hat macht auch die SI:7 Mordgeschichte wieder Sinn.


----------



## Shaila (19. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Wo is das net erklärbar. Magni sieht den Cataclysm vorraus, exploitet sich nach Old IF, und ruft die Elementare um Hilfe bei der Katastrophe an um sein Volk dagegen zu wappnen, sie hören auf seinen Wunsch und segnen sein Volk dafür mit dem ganzen Schamanismus tamtam, und für diesen Wunsch wird er halt zu Stein.
> 
> Im Großen u ganzen will er halt nur sein Volk schützen oder wappnen um gegen Deathwings Zirkus zu bestehen.
> 
> Edit: Und da Magni dann als Statue in irgendeinem Vorgarten Moos ansetzt und somit IF keinen König mehr hat macht auch die SI:7 Mordgeschichte wieder Sinn.




Ja sicher, das ist eine Erklärung. Aber sie ist so "löchrig" ich meine, Magni ist bestimmt kein Hellseher. Er weiss doch noch garnicht, wie schlimm die Auswirkungen von Deathwing eigentlich sein werden. Und er weiss doch auch, dass wenn er weg ist, er sein Volk doch eher schwächen wird. Er weiss doch wie seine Tochter tickt. Er muss sich doch bewusst sein, was dann passiert mit em Thron. Und nur weil die Zwerge nun Schamanen haben, wird dadurch noch lange nicht die Katastrophe überwunden, oder nicht ?


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, das ist eine Erklärung. Aber sie ist so "löchrig" ich meine, Magni ist bestimmt kein Hellseher. Er weiss doch noch garnicht, wie schlimm die Auswirkungen von Deathwing eigentlich sein werden. Und er weiss doch auch, dass wenn er weg ist, er sein Volk doch eher schwächen wird. Er weiss doch wie seine Tochter tickt. Er muss sich doch bewusst sein, was dann passiert mit em Thron. Und nur weil die Zwerge nun Schamanen haben, wird dadurch noch lange nicht die Katastrophe überwunden, oder nicht ?



Jop klar ist ein plausibler Einwurf, aber du weißt wie Blizzard ist, die biegen die Story halt so zurecht damit sie passt. So wird anscheinend aus Magni ein Hellseher oder was auch immer. 

Letzenendes wird dann mit Cata ja alles geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tianare (19. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, das ist eine Erklärung. Aber sie ist so "löchrig" ich meine, Magni ist bestimmt kein Hellseher. Er weiss doch noch garnicht, wie schlimm die Auswirkungen von Deathwing eigentlich sein werden. Und er weiss doch auch, dass wenn er weg ist, er sein Volk doch eher schwächen wird. Er weiss doch wie seine Tochter tickt. Er muss sich doch bewusst sein, was dann passiert mit em Thron. Und nur weil die Zwerge nun Schamanen haben, wird dadurch noch lange nicht die Katastrophe überwunden, oder nicht ?



Stell dir mal vor, Ironforge liegt mitten in kochender Lava. Ein Erdbeben wäre ein wenig ungünstig für die Bevölkerung, oder?
Also bittet er die Elemente (besonders wohl die Erd und Feuer Ele) darum, dass sie die Stadt schützen/abschirmen. Und dass der Cataclysm passieren wird, dass Magni die Eingebung bekommt, muss ja nicht von ungefähr sein.
Der Twilight-Kult u.a. sucht die Städte heim, stiehlt Artefakte und ähnliches (sicher nicht Grundlos) und labern sogar ganz öffentlich über den Weltuntergang.

So ist es wohl nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass vielleicht auch durch den Titanenkult, Magni doch eine Eingebung bekommt, alles Sinn ergibt und erstmal seine Leute schützen will. Ich glaube das ist ihm wichtiger, als die daraus resultierenden Streitigkeiten unter den "Thronfolgern".


----------



## bloodstained (20. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, das ist eine Erklärung. Aber sie ist so "löchrig" ich meine, Magni ist bestimmt kein Hellseher. Er weiss doch noch garnicht, wie schlimm die Auswirkungen von Deathwing eigentlich sein werden. Und er weiss doch auch, dass wenn er weg ist, er sein Volk doch eher schwächen wird. Er weiss doch wie seine Tochter tickt. Er muss sich doch bewusst sein, was dann passiert mit em Thron. Und nur weil die Zwerge nun Schamanen haben, wird dadurch noch lange nicht die Katastrophe überwunden, oder nicht ?



mensch Meneleus, dass die Erklärung "löchrig" ist, das gehört wohl zu jedem fantasy Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht immer kann man die Taten der Spielhelden nachvollziehen und genau das macht doch eine spannende Story aus...das sie halt nich gerade von A nach B läuft. War Anfangs auch skeptisch zu den Behauptungen aber jetzt kann ich sie eigentlich mehr oder weniger gut Nachvollziehen.


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> mensch Meneleus, dass die Erklärung "löchrig" ist, das gehört wohl zu jedem fantasy Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja schon, aber es sollte halt auch nicht so sein, dass gute Freunde plötzlich mal Lust darauf haben sich abzumurksen, mal eben so.

Aber mal sehen, noch steht vieles in den Sternen.


----------



## StCuthbert (20. Mai 2010)

Wann waren die Allianz (Menschen, Varian) und die Dunkeleisenzwerge je "gute Freunde"?


----------



## Koshdrago (20. Mai 2010)

ich wollte nur mal einwerfen, das die Dunkeleisenzwerge nicht freiwillig Ragi dienen, sondern eher von ihm verklavt wurden


----------



## Shaila (20. Mai 2010)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Wann waren die Allianz (Menschen, Varian) und die Dunkeleisenzwerge je "gute Freunde"?



Nie, wie kommst du dadrauf?


----------



## Debuff (21. Mai 2010)

Schon in ICC merkt man das Varian nicht viel von Magni hält (Unten in der Halle)
Und das Varians Einstellung zur Horde sich langsam ändert (Nach Saurfang Kampf)
Ich spoiler mal nicht, ich sag nur: Gänsehaut!


----------



## Fujitsus (21. Mai 2010)

Solange mir kein Char in Gestalt der häßlichen Angela Merkel oder sonstigen inkompetenten Krawattenkasper entgegen kommt ist mir das egal xD


----------



## Sarajin (21. Mai 2010)

Debuff schrieb:


> Schon in ICC merkt man das Varian nicht viel von Magni hält (Unten in der Halle)
> Und das Varians Einstellung zur Horde sich langsam ändert (Nach Saurfang Kampf)
> Ich spoiler mal nicht, ich sag nur: Gänsehaut!



Hab bis jetzt nur die Horden Fassung von ICC gesehen..... Inwiefern macht sich das denn bemerkbar?


----------



## Herzinfukked (21. Mai 2010)

> Denkbarer wäre es so: Die Horde und Allianz haben ihre inneren Probleme, es könnte genau so etwas sein wie bei den Aldor und den Sehern. Man wählt sich eine Seite (Königstreue/Nicht ganz so Königstreue ^^) (Horde: Garrosh´s Anhänger/Thrall Anhänger).



Ich würde so ein Thrall-Anhänger werden! Garrosh ist ein Depp -.-'

An dem Tag wenn ich erfahren werde dass Cairne stirbt setz ich mich auf den ältestenfelsen in TB und mach mit meiner kuh ertmal /cry :'(

Ich bin auch gespannt wie sich die Lage mit den Verlassenen ändern wird. Ich bin ein großer Fan von Sylvanas. [Naja an und für sich mag ich derzeit alle Horden-Bosse... außer den von den Blutelfen... irgendwie hab ich mich nie wirklich mit denen beschäftigt.... warum auch immer -zuck-].

Einerseits mag ich keine Veränderung haben weil ich Thrall als Obermacker behalten will, jedoch will ich wissen wie es weiter geht *seufz* Ich will nicht das mein Taurenhäuptling stirbt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (21. Mai 2010)

Kryos schrieb:


> Sie sollten Jaina zur neuen Anführerin der Allianz machen. Sie ist eine Diplomatin und hat gute Beziehungen zur Horde über Thrall. Die Story ist jedenfalls endlich mal wieder bischen spannender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schöner Gedanke, aber Jaina ist da eher der neutrale Angelpunkt der beiden Fraktionen.
Bei einem Besteigen des Throns von Sturmwind würde sie vollends ihre Fraktion vertreten müssen, ihren "Untertanen" Rede und Antwort stehen usw.
Sie ist die Vernunft in diesem Spiel, daher wird das nicht gehen ^^
Zudem wird der Konflikt zwischen den Völkern ausbrechen und als Anführer gegen die Horde zu kämpfen ist nicht ihre Natur.

Aber wie gesagt, schöner Gedanke.


----------



## Boddakiller (21. Mai 2010)

mach mal ne spoilerwarnung rein du ******...


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> mach mal ne spoilerwarnung rein du ******...



Ist in der 2. Überschrift du *****....


----------



## Sigmea (21. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich wieso Varian Wrynn Moira Bronzebart ermorden lassen will. Mag wohl keine weiblichen Zwerge.


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2010)

weil sie mit den ehemaligen Feinden der Allianz, den Dunkeleisenzwergen aus dem Black Rock ein Bündnis plant da sie ein Kind vom König der Dunkeleisenzwerg hat?


----------



## Leoxxar (21. Mai 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> ...übrigens Arthas wird von Jaina wiederbelebt, da sie sich seid längeren mit okkulten Zaubern beschäftigt hat und wird neuer König der Menschen,der Verlassenen,der Gnome und der Tauren.*hust*hat der Freund eines Schwagers einer Freundin von der Arbeitskollegin eines freundes erzählt.



Ich glaube, da hat der Arbeitskollege des Ferundeschwagerreundinnenfreundes Quatsch erzählt, das wär ja total bescheuert wenn Arthas wieder da wär.


----------



## Bullock_ (21. Mai 2010)

Hm, wenn man das Ganze ein wenig entwirrt, dann kommt zumindest bei der Horde folgendes bei mir raus:

Orcs: 
Verscherzen es sich:
mit den Tauren (Duell mit Cairne)
mit den Trollen (gab es da nicht eine Drohung von Vol'jin?)
mit den Verlassenen (ständige Militärpräsenz der Kor'kron in Unterstadt)
mit den Blutelfen, welche den Verlassenen sehr Nahe stehen.
Und die Orcs gewinnen die Goblins als Freunde (Rettung von Thrall durch Goblins)

Die Verlassenen und die Blutelfen stehen einander ohnehin recht nahe (Arthas als Feind, Sylvanas als untote Blutelfe ein Bildeglied, etc.)
Die Verlassenen sehen die "primitiven Völker der Horde" nur als Zweckbündnis an.

Die Trolle und die Tauren vereint der Hass auf Garrosh.

Demnach kann man erkennen, dass sich da drei Duos herauskristallisieren:

1. Orcs & Goblins, welche die Rettung Thralls zusammenbrachte. Die Orcs werden durch Garrosh unbeliebt, die Goblins sind noch neu und haben dementsprechend wohl eher wenig Sympatisanten.

2. Blutelfen & Verlassene, die sich ihrer Rolle als ausgestoßene Allianzler und der damit einhergehenden gefühlten intelektuellen Überlegenheit bewusst sind und daher a) Die anderen Völker als primitiv ansehen (Tauren & Trolle) und b) Die Orcs wegen Garrosh hassen.

3. Tauren & Trolle, die als einzige irgendwie übrig bleiben.

Die Frage ist jetzt, welche Partei wird nach Cataclysm, wo aller Wahrscheinlichkeit Garrosh von seinen eigenen Männern gelyncht wird, den Neuen Kriegshäuptling stellen? Die OG, die BV oder die TT? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Allianzgeschichte könnte man genausogut in einer gescripteten Krawall-Talkshow behandeln.


----------



## Sildug (22. Mai 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Was Jaina wohl dazu sagen würde, die Gutmütigkeit in Person
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann ich dir sagen sie sagt ihren standart spruch " ich wollte eigentlich studieren" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (22. Mai 2010)

thrall ftw.


----------



## comertz_pole (22. Mai 2010)

Wirkliches erlebnis Die 3 Hämmer Wieder vereint nur halt schade ist das Magni "stierbt" und dannoch will varian (warum Kein plan) die tochter von ihm töten. also ich spiele selbst nen zwerg und aus meiner sicht würde ich mich von den menschen abtrennen. 







​


----------



## comertz_pole (22. Mai 2010)

Also hätten die Grommtotems oder wie die heissen nicht gift in Carine trinken getan ich glaub er hätte Garrash zurück zu nagrand gekickt


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr denkt das Garrosh sich "nur" mit Tauren anlegt:

*Garrosh Hellscream:* Don’t talk back to me, troll. You know who was left in charge here. Have you not stopped to ask yourself why Thrall chose me instead of you?

*Vol’Jin:* Dere’s no question why, Garrosh. He gave ya the title because he needed ta see once and for all if ya could overcome the pride and bloodlust dat have long run in ya family. I t’ink he did not expect de answer to be apparent so soon.

*Garrosh Hellscream:* You’re lucky I don’t gut you right here, whelp. You are foolish to think you can speak to your Warchief in such ways.

*Vol’Jin:* You’re no Warchief of mine. Ya’ve not earned my respect, and I’ll not see the Horde destroyed by ya thirst for war.

*Garrosh Hellscream:* And what exactly do you think that you are going to do about it? Your threats are hollow. Go slink away with the rest of your kind to the slums; I will endure your filth in my throne room no longer.

*Vol’Jin:* I know exactly what I am going to do about it, son of Hellscream. I will watch and wait as ya people slowly become aware of ya ineptitude. I will laugh as dey grow to despise ya as I do.

*Vol’Jin:* And when da time comes dat ya failure is complete and ya “power” is meaningless, I will be dere to end ya rule swiftly and silently.

*Vol’Jin:* Ya will spend ya reign glancin’ over ya shoulder and fearin’ the shadows, for when da time comes and ya blood slowly drains out, ya will know exactly who fired da arrow dat pierced ya heart.

*Garrosh Hellscream:* You have sealed your fate, troll.

_Garrosh spits at Vol’Jin._

*Vol’Jin:* And you yours, “Warchief.”



Der Dialog zeigt das Garrosh schon seeeeehr bald sterben muss...glaube nicht das sich seine Postition auf diese Weise hält

Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/pages/WoW-Cataclysm/120259004510?v=app_2347471856


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (22. Mai 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen.. Ideen für ein paar interessante Questreihen, einerseits welche, wo die sterben und andererseits welche, wo man ihr Vertrauen zurückgewinnen muss . ^^



Naja aber dahinter steht doch sicher ein größere Plan nenn mich Paranoid aber ich nenn als Beispiel mal die Pforte des Zorns:
An sich nur eine Qreihe allerdings bietet sie die Vorraussetzung für das Ende des Addons wie wir es kennen.

Ich bezweifel ganz stark, das Blizz dies ganz Trivial einführt nur um die im Spiel zu haben, sondern sie damit eine Geschichte erzählen wollen oder einen epischen Moment vorbereiten.


----------



## comertz_pole (22. Mai 2010)

Wen Vol´jin ihn irgend wan tötet ich glaub er lässt Thrall zurück an den Thron weil Thrall ihn ja mal das leben gerettet hat.


----------



## Aranshi (22. Mai 2010)

Mlithim schrieb:


> also das mit cairne hab ich auch schon gehört das er (leider) stirbt.
> 
> aber das mit warian ist schon sehr krass...
> 
> ich hoffe nur das blizz die story jetzt nicht verkackt und sie mit zu vielen spielereien ruiniert...



jo das wär echt das schlimmste was blizz passiern kann wenn sie die so ziemlich beste und 
komplexeste story die ich aus nem spiel kenne zerstören.


----------



## Herzinfukked (22. Mai 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> Also hätten die Grommtotems oder wie die heissen nicht gift in Carine trinken getan ich glaub er hätte Garrash zurück zu nagrand gekickt




das glaube ich auch das cairne ihn zurückschicken würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cairne <3

vielleicht etwas zu weit hergeholt: könnte ja sein dass garrosh ein "bündnis" mit den grimmtotems hat, da er sich seinen platz als häuptling sichern wollte. dumm und impulsiv ist garrosh ja, er denkt ja nicht einen schritt vorraus.

ich vermisse jetzt schon thrall und die angenehme ruhe zwischen den trollen, tauren und orcs. ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass die orcs garrosh einfach so hin nehmen, wer von den hordler mag denn nicht thrall? ^^

Und wie blöd muss garrosh sein sich mit den trollen anzulegen? t'ey rock da house!


----------



## wertzû (22. Mai 2010)

das gleiche ist bei der Horde, hellscream tötet den taurenhäuptling


----------



## Obsurd (22. Mai 2010)

ach die allianz kann sich doch nicht spalten o0 

dann wären wir noch schlechter als die hordler D:


----------



## lord just (22. Mai 2010)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Hm, wenn man das Ganze ein wenig entwirrt, dann kommt zumindest bei der Horde folgendes bei mir raus:
> 
> Orcs:
> Verscherzen es sich:
> ...



glaube mal das garrosh nicht sterben wird.


man muss sich nur mal seine entwicklung ansehen. in bc war er verängstigt, weil er glaubte sein vater sei ein monster das die orcs in das verderben gestürzt hat. thrall hat ihm dann aber gezeigt das er sich nicht wegen seines vaters schämen muss sondern eher stolz auf ihn sein sollte. war vom verhalten her ähnlich wie ein kleinkind.

jetzt in wotlk eifert er sehr stark seinem vater nach und brüllt rum und sucht einen kampf nach dem anderen um zu zeigen dass er seinem vater ebenbürtig ist und die orcs zu neuem ruhm führen wird. vom verhalten her wie ein jugendlicher in der pubertät.

in cataclysm wird er jetzt durch einen zufall vom stellvertreter des kriegshäuptlings zum kriegshäuptling und muss jetzt viel verantwortung übernehmen und erwachsen werden. ich glaube das sich das bild von garrosh mit cataclysm ändern wird, da er jetzt in einer ähnlichen situation befindet wie damals sein vater und das wohl der horde von seinen aktionen abhängt. meiner meinung nach wird es anfangs konflikte innerhalb der horde geben und zum ende von cataclysm werden diese konflikte nichtmehr da sein, weil sich garrosh verändern wird und die anderen ihn akzeptieren werden. des weiteren glaube ich dass thrall am ende zurückkehren wird und sehr stolz auf garrosh sein wird und ihn weiterhin als kriegshäuptling im amt lassen wird und die horde nach cataclysm so stark sein wird wie nie zuvor.

bei der allainz denke ich mal das es dort eine ähnliche entwicklung geben. konflikte mit der horde werden zur nebensache und innerhalb der allianz macht man sich auf die suche nach neuen verbündeten. so vereinigen sich wohl die zwerge wieder und die nachtelfen suchen hilfe bei den worgen (auch wenn es ganz andere worgen sind als die, mit denen sie damals zusammen gekämpft haben). die menschen sind ja schon immer misstrauig gegenüber anderen völkern gewesen und werden gegen ende von cataclysm auch ihre neuen verbündeten akzeptieren müssen und werden dann wohl auch gestärkt aus cataclysm hervorgehen um sich dann dem nächsten großen feind im nächsten add-on zu stellen.


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

lord schrieb:


> glaube mal das garrosh nicht sterben wird.
> 
> 
> man muss sich nur mal seine entwicklung ansehen. in bc war er verängstigt, weil er glaubte sein vater sei ein monster das die orcs in das verderben gestürzt hat. thrall hat ihm dann aber gezeigt das er sich nicht wegen seines vaters schämen muss sondern eher stolz auf ihn sein sollte. war vom verhalten her ähnlich wie ein kleinkind.
> ...



Sehe ich anderst. Es herrsche der Krieg! Wenn es etwas in Cataclysm nicht geben wird, dann ist das Ordnung und Frieden. Im Moment deutelt alles daraufhin, dass sich die Bündnisse ändern könnten. Blizzard würde damit einen Satz wahr werden lassen, den sie schon lange angekündigt haben: _"Erlebt wechselnde Bündnisse!"_ Es wäre auch so langsam an der Zeit das sich etwas ändert. Es ist außerdem das einzig Logische in meinen Augen. War es nicht von Anfang an klar, dass die Verlassenen und Blutelfen nur ein Zweckbündniss mit der Horde haben ? Es war doch logisch, das sich das irgendwann spaltet.

Und bei der Allianz nehmen nun ausgerechnet die Nachtelfen die Worgen aus Gilneas in die Allianz auf. Jene Leute, die die Allianz damals verlassen haben, weil sie ihnen nur ein Klotz am Bein war. Und nun nehmen die Nachtelfen sie einfach auf, als Monster. Wenn sich dann noch die Gerüchte bestätigen sollten und die Worgen sind eine Schöpfung der Nachtelfen, dann wäre das schon ein Grund feindseelig zu werden. Schließlich waren die Worgen auch mal vollwertige Menschen. 

Generell gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, wie die Fraktionen auseinander gehen könnten. Ich bin gespannt.

Achja, meine Wunschfraktion: Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Verlassene, Worgen, Furbolgs


----------



## DontaDella (23. Mai 2010)

Dass kling alles sehr interessat, ich _Bin mal wirklick gespannt was alles in Cata a__Blaufen wird.
__A__Ber ich ha__B auch schon gerüchte gehört dass die Untoten eine eigene Fraktion werden sollte o__B da was wahres dran ist ka.

A__Ber was mir die grössere frage stellt was nach Cata passieren wird (kla ist etwas zu früh xD) wer der nächste __O__Ber__Bösewicht wird.


Ps: Wegen den grossen __B mein __B hängt und ich ha__Be es von den vorposter geklaut^^ _


----------



## Deadwool (23. Mai 2010)

Blizzard hat sich noch nie um die Authenzität der Lore geschert. Was nicht passt wird halt passend gemacht.


----------

